# Fiber for gluten-sensitive



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

Just wondering - is there any fiber supplement that is okay to take if you are gluten sensitive? I've just found out that I have a gluten allergy. I've been taking Fibercon but I'm wondering if it is safe to take with this allergy. Thanks.


----------



## jimmye (Nov 13, 2001)

I am gluten sensitive as well so have done quite alot of research. Some safe sources of fiber are citrucel, flax seeds, guar gum, agar agar(sea weed), fibercon, and equalactin. Hope this helps. Jimmye


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There are also a lot of dietary sources of fiber that you can eat on a gluten-free diet.Whole grains that are on the safe grains list (like brown rice instead of white rice), fruits and vegetables can all be good fiber sources in a gluten free diet. Depending on how much fiber you need (and it can be 25-45 grams a day) you probably won't get all of it from fiber supplements alone, but in addition to fiber in the diet they can help get the total up to where you need it.


----------



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks for the info - it sounds like I actually have quite a few options.


----------

